# Elektronikas forums >  Paštaisīts metināšanas pusautomāts

## lauveenc

Sveiki, Varetu palīdzēt un pastāstīt kas un kā, jo diemžēl ar krievu valodu esmu uz Jūs. Cik apmēram tas viss izmaksā un kas tam visam vajadzīgs? Paldies

----------


## Delfins

esmu jau te kaut ko jautājums un secināju/mani atrunāja, ka labāk to nedarīt, ja nav zināšanas  :: 
lētāk gatavu (lietotu) nopirkt

----------


## lauveenc

> esmu jau te kaut ko jautājums un secināju/mani atrunāja, ka labāk to nedarīt, ja nav zināšanas 
> lētāk gatavu (lietotu) nopirkt


 Lai jau mēģina atrunāt, bet cik esmu pētijis nav nemaz tik grūti, un tā kā lielāko daļu detaļas var atrast tā nav vēlēšanās kaut 50 Ls izmest

----------


## lauveenc

Es te pāris variantus atradu. Zinātājiem pec kuras labak taisīt???

http://home8.inet.tele.dk/jan_p/welder/mig1.htm
http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/show ... php?t=1933
http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/home-ma ... 96259.html
http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/show ... hp?t=12003

HELP PLEASE

----------


## Raimonds1

Pāris bildes

Un kā ar tām zināšanām?

----------


## lauveenc

Nu ir saprašana ap ko lieta grozās...Jautājums.. No kurienes ta plastmasiņa padevējam???

----------


## WildGun

Pieļauju, ka pa to plastmasiņu pienāk inertā gāze - argons vai CO2.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Stieple nevis gāze
trafiņam 12 volti atstāti vārstam, relejam vai tiristoram galvaniskai atsaitei no jaudas ķēdes.
trafam -7 vijumi uz voltu - 8 ātrumi - no 5 līdz 12 volti

----------


## lauveenc

Raimonds1 skatos ka tev par šo lietu ir liela nojausma kas un kā! atraksti uz e-mailu lauveenc@gmail.com gribu vel šo to uzzināt!

----------


## Raimonds1

trafiņu pratīsi pareizi uztīt?

----------


## lauveenc

Vai nav iespējams no kaut ka paņemt gatavu? Cik tu prasītu par uztīšanu??

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu toroīdam  35 + 7 x 7 vijumus var uztīt pats. Izskatās, ka Tev nevajag pašam taisīt to metināšanas aparātu. Pērc gatavu.

----------


## lauveenc

Nu trafiņus tinis es neesmu, tamdēļ tā ir vienīgā problēma, bet visu pārējo bez problēmām saprotu! Pec kādas shēmas vislabāk butu taisīt?

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā ir liela problēma.

----------


## lauveenc

Palīdzesi vai vnk runāsi?

----------


## bbarda

Tas nav nopietni.ar tādu var tikai niekoties.

----------


## bbarda

Raimond 1 varu tev uzdāvināt nopietnu piedziņas mezglu ar visu vadības plati lai tev nebūtu jāmokās tādu briesmoni  jātaisa!Pats izmantoju gatavas plates jo pec tam vieglāk strādāt ar aparātu.Vadībai izmantoju 42v barošanu.Ka var pievienot bildes?

----------


## Raimonds1

Pašizmaksa!

Uppload attachment - browsee - add the file

----------


## bbarda

Es jau rakstīju ka uzdāvināšu!!!

----------


## bbarda

Es jau rakstīju ka uzdāvināšu!!!

----------


## Raimonds1

Paldies, protams!

----------


## bbarda

26477284,mans tel,sazinies ar mani!

----------


## Obsis

Ar paštaisītu MIG esmu ņēmies kādus gadus 30. Sākumā visu krāmēju no čto popalo, bet tagad pagalmiņā blakus Latgalītei drāts traktu var nopirkt par 9 Ls. Trose ap pāris lati. Caurulīte no misenes, apvalks tāpatās. Uzgalis - līka 10 mm dzelzene, kam pareizās vietās piemetini skrūvējamo detaļo vietas. Uzgalis - kapara santehnikas caurules gabaliņš uz keramikas zīlītes. Kapara diametru noskati pēc rūpniecisko uzgaļu ģīmja un līdzības. Kontaktlamele stieplei - vecos laikos lietoja 6 mm trubeles aizzāģētu un atlocītu maliņu, gar ko berzēties, tagad rūpnieciskās dīzes var dabūt par 20 saņiem, tā ka nemoci rumpi-pumpi. Gāzes klapans no automašīnas LPG iekārtas. Un tagad sākas probzas:

1) Drāts padeves motora vadība. Vecajiem verķiem lietoja automašīnas logu motorīšus, tie ir jaudīgi un viegli stūrējami ar prastu reostatu. Mūsdienās motorītis ir tikai pavisam nedaudz lielāks par kasešmagnetofona motorīti, un tam nav jaudas rezerves. Rezultāts - ja barosi šamo (max spriegums 22 V) caur reostatu, tad pat 100 V barošana šamo nepadarīs gana stabilu. Proti - stieples padeves ātrums būs nejauši mainīgs atkarībā no tā, kā sagriežas stieples trakta kabelis. Šuve sanāks baismīga. Šo defektu sakopu tikai tad, kad uzliku IRF530 piedzītu STRĀVAS stabilaizeri. Tagad stieple ir štokos. 

2) Iekritu uz gāzi, gribējās tādu miniatūru, tāpēc paņēmu no CO2 ugunsdzēšamā aparāta. Un brīnos kāpēc šuve sačākstējusi. Izrādās, ugunsdzēsēju gāze satur DAUDZ visādus piemaisījumus. Kā tik iepildīju jaunu no lielā balona, tā viss kārtībā.

3) Joprojām pusatrisināts ir jautājums par labu strāvas avotu. Vecais 380 kg smagais verķis ir pirmā šķira. Savukārt mans mazais ķīnīzeru invertors ar 130 Amp strāvu ir vnk ideāls, diemžēl aizsardzības sistēma to padara pilnīgi un galīgi nelietojamu šādam mērķim. Šausmīgi žēl, bet tā nav vienkārši atslēdzama. Klasisko mazā tipa maiņstrāvnieku lietot ļoti grūti, man tāds zviedru, bet Latvijā  visi tie par 25...65 Ls ir tādi pat, šamais nekādi nav saregulējams uz smuku šuvi, vai nu izdegusi, vai nedakususi. Piemēram, pie 101 A nesakusums, pie 102 A caurdegums. Parādību izskaidrot nemāku, aizdomas uz pārlieku mīkstu VA raksturlīkni. Jo ja spriegumu iztaisno, problēma paliek, bet ja iztaisnotajam virknē pieliek droseli, tad viss normalizējas. Secinu - drosele ar vismaz 20 vij uz kulaka lieluma serdes ir obligāta, ja vien trafs nav ļoti liels un ļoti labs. Droseles lielums un sprauga aprēķināma pēc klasiskām formulām, kas atrodamas da jebkur.

----------


## bbarda

Obsi droseli vajag jebkurā gadījumā,Pamēģini loku aizdedzināt no 19 voltiem,nekas tur nesanāks,pusautomātiem strāva ir no 19-40 voltu,Tapec tev ar 1A starpību jau krīt cauri.Par elektroniku runājot,Latgalītē par dažiem latiem var atrast gatavu plati tādam mērķim paredzētu.Ideālākais variants ieej pie stoker servisa večiem un sarunā orģinālu plati no Bester 501,ideālāks variants priekš parastā pusautomāta nemaz nevar būt,plates barošana 42V,var likt 24V piedziņas motoru,un protams arī gāzes vārstu un palaidēju vajag 42V,plates izmērs 12x8 cm.Plate regulejas drāts garums pēc pārtraukšanas metināt,lai nepiedeg pie dīzes.Par transformātoru-nevajag nemaz tik lielu,mazākais 17,6x13,4x9,2 cm ,logu lielums5,7x8,9 cm.Ja labi sanāks dabūsi ārā 160A,var dabūt 180A bet var lekt ārā drošinātāji un ātri pārkarsīs.Mans lūznis strādā zem B10 automāta,zemāk vairs gan nevar.Invertoru var uzlikt bet tur jau vajag ļoti gudru galviņu.Man pašam ir pusautomāts Migatronic 550 Dunamig,un tas jau nu gan ir invertors,sastāv no 3 invertoru moduļiem,sāpīgākā vieta viņam ir kompītis kurš jūk prātā.Vai vel kādi jautājumi???

----------


## bbarda

Par droseli vel.Vienfāzniekam labākais variants paņemt vecu Tauras televīzora barošanas trafa divas puses(sastāv no 4) un tin iekšā 20-25 vijumus,pusserdes ir u veida.Trīsfāzniekam pietiek serdes stienis,nebūšu precīzs-20x5x5cm,tas ir aptuveni,Diožu tiltu var uzburt no vairākiem mašīnas ģenerāroriem,slēdz paralēli pa 12 diodēm katram plecam,ja ir dabonami 24V ģenerātori tad var likt mazāk.

----------


## Raimonds1

Iesaku palasīt  O. Pētersona un J. Priednieka grāmatu "" MIG/MAG metināšana"" izdota ar SIA AGA atbalstu. Niknākiem aparātiem ir 2 vai pat 3 droseļu pakāpes - vai nu kā pārspraužams masas štekeris, vai elektroniski regulējams droseles ekvivalents uz viltīgas  shēmiņas.

----------


## bbarda

Vairākpakāpju droseles mājas apstākļiem tā jau ir izvirtība.Tādas jālieto profesionālām darbībām jo Latvijā ienāk metināšanas standarti un prasības,ja tādas intresē var jautāt Anatolijam Gvardinam.Mājas apstākļiem nav tādas prasības lai izmantotu vairākus izvadus.Vairākus gadus lietojot Kempi 230 nēsmu mainījis ligzdas.Darbā novērojis biju ka mazpieredzējušiem metinātājiem ir pilnīgi vienalga kurā ligzdā atrodas massa.Izmēģinājumu rezultātā esmu nonācis pie slēdziena ka vienfāzu aparātiem labākais variants ir divas u veida kopā saliktas serdes.Es personīgi nebalstos uz teorijām bet uz savu pieredzi.Pēc grāmatām būvētas svarkas man nodega apakštacijas trafs,tapec sāku tīt pec saviem ieskatiem un nu jau galamēķis ir 160A un aptuveni 1,5 kw.nelec ārā B16 drošinātājs, testēju ar maksimālo slodzi zem B10.Ir iespēja nokalibrēt bet neredz tādu vajadzību.Apakštacijas starpfāzu trafs ir tikai 2kw spējigs.Tāka neko lielu mājās nevaru lietot.Slinkums skrūvēt vaļā savējo tad varētu iemest foto.Saviem aparātiem izmantoju tikai pirktās elektronikas.No paštaisītām grūti dabūt ārā to ko vajag,tas ir stabilu darbību.Kāds varētu labāk pastāstīt par stikmetināšanu,tikai nevajg jaukt ar punktmetināšanu.

----------


## INARSdepo

Sakiet, vai kādam ir informācija par metināšanas pusautomāta defektu - uz metināšanas drāts pēc slēdža izslēgšanas vēl ir strāvas impulss. Nospiežot slēdzi metināmā drāts netinas ar pilnu jaudu. Uz potenciometra regulēšanau nereaģē. Metināmais pusautomāts ir leišu Veltmeistars.

Paldies!

----------


## bbarda

Defekts ir platē,dienā mēģināšu ko precīzāk pateikt.Leišu aparāti būtu normāli ja elektronika būtu nopietnāka.Apskaties cik voltu palaidējs viņam stāv ,ja 110v tad man plate viena mētājas vesela.Sen atpakaļ pārliku citu daudz nopietnāku.Uzraksti sīkāku aprakstu par aparātu,savas kordinātes.

----------


## arturiks18

Sweiki. Kādu laiku jau apsveru domu sabūvēt pusautomātu, bet nedaudz pietrūkst zināšanu, kas un kā ceru varēsiet mani nedaudz apgaismot. Doma sekojoša - ir pieejami divi trafi viens ir 2fāzīgais NORDICA 4.185 max laikam 160A un otrs ir 1fāzes paštaisīts auto palaidējs 2x lielāks par iepriekšējo un ar taisngriezi no kauktkādām lielām zaļām dzesējamām diodēm (ciparus nezinu bet izmēros tādas pašas kā tās rozā 200A man šķiet), tad bodē pie Latgalītes nopirkt vadības plati, padeves mehānismu, gāzes vārstu, rokturi. To visu saslēdzot kopā gribētu lai tur kautkas sanāk. Kuru trafu būtu izdevīgāk izvēlēties? Personīgi šķiet ka to telwina jo var regulēt strāvu bīdot serdi un ir jaizmaina tikai spriegums notinot tinumus no sekundārā, kautgan otram trafam jau ir izvads uz kautkādiem14v un 20v bet nevar regulēt strāvu un tas ir uz 220v. Tad jautājums kādam spriegumam ir jābūt sekundārajā tinumā un vai to mēra tukšgaitā? Kādām strāvām un kādos režīmos mēra? Stieple līdz 0.8mm pārsvarā plānajiem metāliem. Kā nodrošina sekundārās ķēdes saslēgšanu/atslēgšanu?

----------


## bbarda

Tuvu šitiem mēriem jābūt,vienīgi primārajam jātin līdz 350vijumi nevis kā norādīts un primārais jāpaskaita cik vajag. var sākt metināt no 16voltiem bet droselei jābūt labi uztītai.

----------


## arturiks18

Ok ja pašam tīt trafu tad kur var dabūt serdi un vadus tinumiem? Un kā realizēt to ka var mainīt strāvu uz tādas serdes? Man bija doma pārbūvēt esošos. Vienīgi pa brīvdienām mēģināsu parakties pa tolmetu varbūt var atrast ko noderīgu.

----------


## bbarda

Tolmetā var atrast pašu velnu.katrai kārtai velk ārā izvadu(kad sāk tīt)un beidzamajās divās kārtās velk no katras puskārtas(smalkākai regulēšanai)Vienu tev esošo trafu var pārtīt,jābūt no 16-40 voltu,principā sākas no 19 voltiem bet 16 var lipināt plānos.Pats 0,5 cenšos lipināt ar punktmetināmo.Mēri zīmejumā norādītie ir no orģināla trafa bet var staigāt +-,vienīgi jāskatās lai logi nav mazāki savādāK nedabūsi vajadzīgo skaitu tinumu iekšā.Sekundāro ir vienkārši aprēķināt(ja ir uztīts primārais)aptin vienu vijumu un izmēra cik ir un sarēķina cik vajag.

----------


## Obsis

Tikko atradu varen viltīgu risinājumu droselei... to ņem maziņu, uz nelielas apmēram 50W gabarītjaudai atbilstošas serdītes ar tievu apmēram 1 līdz 2 mm šņergu-vadeli. Strāvu uz to laiž viena diode no maiņstrāvas gala. Otrs spoles gals protams pie degļa. Savukārt riktīgo strāvu un kārtīga ar radiatoru apveltīta diode no tā paša maiņstrāvas gala laiž PARALĒLI droselei uz degli. 

Tātad saākumā: lielstrāvas diode ciet kā maita. Drosele uzkačā spriegumu, loks palaižas, bet tagad izrādās, ka droselei ir daudz lielāka aktīvā pretestība nekā īsam resnam vada gabalam (parasti bez 6...8 mm tur nekas nenotiekās, ja grib strādāt nevis bakstīties), tā ka nu visa lielā strāva skrien caur lielstrāvas diodi. 

Ļoti jauki strādā, un daudzi kilogrami ietaupīts.

----------


## Obsis

Bārda, Tolmets un 0,5 mm. 

Man gan ir arī cita metode, kas dod ne sliktāku rezultātu un ka tik nav lētāka. Ar manu mazo ķīnīzeri (invertoru) var metināt sākot kaut ar 10 Ampēriem. Tātad nopērkam tievu elektrodu, vēlams ne resnāku par metināmo skārdu, nu bet vismaz ne vairāk kā divreiz resnāku. Tad bleķī iedrillierējam cokumus, apmēram 1,5 elektroda daiameterā, visu glīti saspiežam un caumuru aizmetinam ar rokas elektrodu. Paskats ir vnk exelents, biki paberzējot ar slīpripu ij vietu neatradīsi. Man autiņam visu sānu šitā nomainīju aizpagājušogad. Un vēl ilgi turēsies. Kastītēm metode ir ne mazāk piemērota, tikai... cinkotas virsmas gan vispirms ir jānotīra līdz kailam dzelzim... nu bet tas jau arī ar pusautomātu.

----------


## Obsis

Un par trafa tīšanu mājas apstākļos.... zini, tajā trafā vadi ir vismaz 10 kg. Vadu cena ir 10 Ls/kg. Tātad 30 Ls. Manuprāt par 30-40 Ls var nopirkt gatavu jau uztītu, glītā korpusā un visādām smalkām regulēšanām gatavu metināmo. Tālāk piepirkt par 9 Ls vada traktu un pusautomāts rokās...
Šļauku vēl VARBŪT mājās var ķibināt no velosipēda troses apvalka, bet arī to labāk nopirkt gatavu. Bet trafu tīt ir jēga tikai tad, ja to nevar dabūt gatavu vai arī tas ir bezjēgā dārgs.

----------


## bbarda

> Un par trafa tīšanu mājas apstākļos.... zini, tajā trafā vadi ir vismaz 10 kg. Vadu cena ir 10 Ls/kg. Tātad 30 Ls. Manuprāt par 30-40 Ls var nopirkt gatavu jau uztītu, glītā korpusā un visādām smalkām regulēšanām gatavu metināmo. Tālāk piepirkt par 9 Ls vada traktu un pusautomāts rokās...
> Šļauku vēl VARBŪT mājās var ķibināt no velosipēda troses apvalka, bet arī to labāk nopirkt gatavu. Bet trafu tīt ir jēga tikai tad, ja to nevar dabūt gatavu vai arī tas ir bezjēgā dārgs.


 Jā tikai viens jautājums-esi ataisījis vaļā to glīto kastīti par 30-40 ls,invertors protams ir laba lieta it īpaši ja ir vēl parasts tig režīms,trafus lētākais ko pusautomātiem esmu atradis gatavus 130ls.Uzpirkšanas točkās trafu var dabūt 10-15 ls protams ja uzpircējs normāls,man tādā ziņā ir veicies labi pazīstams uzpircējs pats parasti pazvana ja kas normāls parādās.10 kg ar gluži nebūs jo sekundārajam izmantoju alumīnija jo vieglāk sakārtot tinumus,tev nevajag telvina vadības platīti,visprastākā,uzdāvināšu,žēl izjaukt ,pats tādas nelietoju.Būtībā trafus paši tin ka ir nejēgā dārgi.Obsi tev baigā problēma ručka?Diezgan bieži nākas pārtaisīt kad cilvēks grib noskrūvējamo ručku,mētājas kādas divas ja nesmu sapostījis,pats lietoju Binzel MB 150.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir vēl tāda lieta, ka pieslēdzot voltmetru pēc droseles, tas uzrāda kārtīgu sprieguma uzsitienu - no 27V uzsit līdz 80V.Tas nozīmē,  ja liek kondensatoru pirms droseles, tad darba spriegumam jābūt vismaz 100V.

----------


## bbarda

> Ir vēl tāda lieta, ka pieslēdzot voltmetru pēc droseles, tas uzrāda kārtīgu sprieguma uzsitienu - no 27V uzsit līdz 80V.Tas nozīmē,  ja liek kondensatoru pirms droseles, tad darba spriegumam jābūt vismaz 100V.


 Būtībā ja uztīta normāla drosele un serde pielasīta pēc mēriem tad kondinzātori nav vajadzīgi.Piektdien Telvinam 195 orģinālo Ш veida droseli pārgriezu pa vidu pušu ,palika U veida pārtinu pa jaunu ,pec tādas procedūras aparāts metinot nevis vairs sprakšķēja bet loks dūca itkā tas būtu 3 fazu aparāts,tas ir skaņa netšķiras no profesionāla aparāta metināšanas skaņas.Pat samērā grūti pateikt ar visu to ka pulsācijas periodi daudz retāki nekā trim fāzēm.Ja arī ir vēlēšanās likt kondinsātorus tad jāliek arī pretestība kas viņus nosēdina lai atkniebjot metināšanas drāti nenorautos.Par strāvas uzlecienu tā arī tam jābūt kamēr loks aizdegas stabili.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Jā tikai viens jautājums-esi ataisījis vaļā to glīto kastīti par 30-40 ls,invertors protams ir laba lieta""
***Ēēēē, es biju domājis tītos trafus, lētajam galam tie mēdz būt ar atvadiem. Invertors ir vismaz 3 reizes dārgāks.

RE:""trafus lētākais ko pusautomātiem esmu atradis gatavus 130ls""
Es biju domājis nevis trafus pusautomātiem, bet pielāgot pusautomātiem rokas elektrodiem domātos klasiskas serdes tipa (smagsvara). Un tie lētākie ir izretis manīti par 25...28 Ls, un par 45 Ls jau ir ekselenti.

RE:""sekundārajam izmantoju alumīnija jo vieglāk sakārtot tinumus""
Wow!!! Kur aug vara vadi, tai skaitā resnie esmu iepazinis. Bet kur var pieradināt ļumīnija vadus, tas man vēl nebija atklājies. Ja padalīsies, varbūt kādreiz mūžā var noderēt. Taču viens gan - Tu zaudē apmēram 1,5 reizes gabarītjaudu pie fiksēta serdes loga laukuma, kā arī nākas vadu ņemt par 1/3 daļu resnāku, līdz ar to tas nebūt nav mīkstāks. Faktiski formēšanai cietībai būtu jābūt ir vienlielai.

RE:""tev nevajag telvina vadības platīti,visprastākā,uzdāvināšu,žēl izjaukt""
Vai paldies mīļais, bet nezinu kas tas ir - vai dzinēja vadības?? - es lietoju paša taisītu visprastāko strāvas stabilaizeri uz KREN 5voltu pamata ar stabilitronu un būstera trani IRF510. 

RE:""Obsi tev baigā problēma ručka?Diezgan bieži nākas pārtaisīt kad cilvēks grib noskrūvējamo ručku,mētājas kādas divas ja nesmu sapostījis,pats lietoju Binzel MB 150""
Hmmmm. Vispār man ir nenoskrūvējama ideoloģija, bet pats verķis ir mazizmēra, līdz arto trakts karājas pie ručkas nevis ručka pie trakta. Un tāpēc ručkas trose ir īsa, ap pusotru metru, paštaisīta, 8 mm strāvas vads, daudzdzīslu, vada trose no oriģinālām rezerves daļām, uzgalis - ar misiņu pielodēta plāksnīte pie saliektas dzelžs caurulītes, kam galā vītne un lejā plāksnīte MP~eškas stiprināšanai. Dīze skrūvējama ar 6mm vītni, no rezerves komplektiem, mundštuks - vara ūdensvada caurules gabaliņš uzmaukts uz ftoroplasta čaulītes. Čaulīte tad ar ir visievainojamākā vieta. Strādāt strādā, bet ne ideāli.
Vispār, varbūt ar var noderēt, bet mans šobrīža saspringtais ekonomiskais stāvoklis šobrīd gan neļauj neko pirkt. Varam iemainīt - nezinu tik pret ko.

----------


## bbarda

> RE:""Jā tikai viens jautājums-esi ataisījis vaļā to glīto kastīti par 30-40 ls,invertors protams ir laba lieta""
> ***Ēēēē, es biju domājis tītos trafus, lētajam galam tie mēdz būt ar atvadiem. Invertors ir vismaz 3 reizes dārgāks.
> 
> RE:""trafus lētākais ko pusautomātiem esmu atradis gatavus 130ls""
> Es biju domājis nevis trafus pusautomātiem, bet pielāgot pusautomātiem rokas elektrodiem domātos klasiskas serdes tipa (smagsvara). Un tie lētākie ir izretis manīti par 25...28 Ls, un par 45 Ls jau ir ekselenti.
> 
> RE:""sekundārajam izmantoju alumīnija jo vieglāk sakārtot tinumus""
> Wow!!! Kur aug vara vadi, tai skaitā resnie esmu iepazinis. Bet kur var pieradināt ļumīnija vadus, tas man vēl nebija atklājies. Ja padalīsies, varbūt kādreiz mūžā var noderēt. Taču viens gan - Tu zaudē apmēram 1,5 reizes gabarītjaudu pie fiksēta serdes loga laukuma, kā arī nākas vadu ņemt par 1/3 daļu resnāku, līdz ar to tas nebūt nav mīkstāks. Faktiski formēšanai cietībai būtu jābūt ir vienlielai.
> 
> ...


 Par tiem aluminija vadiem,pērku no krāsainā metāla uzpircējiem,bieži gadās vecie krievu svarkas tinumi un smuki plakanie(četrkantīgi) izolēti vadi,ja tinu virs 140A tad cenšos izmantot kapara,ja mazāk tad nav vajadzības likt dārgus kapara.Platīte ir motora vadībai un neizmantoju viņu tikai tamdēļ ka nav motora aizkaves regulēšana un nav elektrovārsts.Par visu to es neprasu nekādu naudu,tāds sīkstulis gan nēsmu,pašam vienkārši mētājas,ārā žēl mest,labāk atdot.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nav ne vainas 2kW toroīdiem ar "'pārtītu serdi"" lai vairāk var satīt. Protams, serdes škērsgriezums samazinās, bet sanāk vieglāks par jebkuru citu variantu.

Droselei pie 1 fāzes jau sanāk to uzsitienu organizēt uz katru sinusa pusīti.  Vajadzētu pamēģināt ""droseles  ekvivalentu"".

----------


## bbarda

> Nav ne vainas 2kW toroīdiem ar "'pārtītu serdi"" lai vairāk var satīt. Protams, serdes škērsgriezums samazinās, bet sanāk vieglāks par jebkuru citu variantu.
> 
> Droselei pie 1 fāzes jau sanāk to uzsitienu organizēt uz katru sinusa pusīti.  Vajadzētu pamēģināt ""droseles  ekvivalentu"".


 Es vairāk pieturos pie šitāda varianta,mēri ir aptuveni pēc acumēra.izmēģinājis esmu visādus variantus bet šitais viss labāk ir strādājis.parasti tinu iekšā 30-40 vijumu,būtībā vairāk ar nemaz nevar dabūt iekšā.Ar sarkanu līniju ir daļa ko griežu nost.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es par spēka trafu. 9A 220V
Drosele - krāsainā psrsa teļļuka trafs ar spraugu 0,5mm starp abām U serdes daļām.
 droseles ekvivalenti
http://www.beigebag.com/case_gyrator.htm
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/login ... ision=-203

----------


## arturiks18

Atvainojos par offtopicu bet kaadā veidā var ielikt bildi? Man ir trafs sazīmēts ar visiem izmēriem un nevaru ielikt?

----------


## next

skaties bildi

----------


## arturiks18

[attachment=2:w1nxwz7i]diode.JPG[/attachment:w1nxwz7i][attachment=1:w1nxwz7i]trafiks2.JPG[/attachment:w1nxwz7i][attachment=0:w1nxwz7i]Trafs.JPG[/attachment:w1nxwz7i]
Paldies par info! Tā nu te ir dzelzi kas man ir pieejami! Tātad gribēju pajautāt vai no šitā visa ir kas noderīgs? Vai der vada resnumi? Tagad trafs caur diodem dod ārā 13v bet man vel ir tinums un vai ir jēga tīt tālāk šito pašu? Vai diodes der?

----------


## bbarda

ko gribi taisīt no viņa?

----------


## MartinsDz

Nu Diodes ja nekļūdos 200A -tātad der.  ::  
Savukārt trafs izskatās tīri smuks, 1f pusautomātu vari mierīgi cept augšā Vadu resnumi pietiek, 13v no 1 spoles? ja jā tad saslēdz tās ķēdē, ja  nē tad tin klāt.  ::  
Tikai par strāvas regulēšanu neaizmirsti jo uz pilnu "cuku" varēsi "sliedes metināt" ir dažādi varianti sākot no vienkāršām līdz pat sarežģītām sistēmām.  ::

----------


## arturiks18

Paldies! Tad tas priecee ka kautkas arī der  ::  Tā tad vienīgi ir jātin klāt un tur ir viena problēma, ka līdz 24v tinumi ir bet tālāk nav vada  ko tīt virsū ::  Vai var taisīt tādu ķīmiju ja man tagad ir četrkantains vads bet vēl klāt pietinu apaļo ar tādu pašu šķērsgriezuma laukumu? Un vēl cik bieži ir jātaisa izvadi sprieguma regulēšanai un no cik liela sprieguma jāsāk?

----------


## bbarda

Vari taisīt,bet baigais monstrs tev sanāks,diodes gan nav no labākajām.vajadzīgs no 20-50v lai var regulēt tais robežās,vads var būt gan apaļš gan četrkantains.

----------


## MartinsDz

Es ieteiktu taisīt elektroniski regulāciju strāvai  :: [attachment=1:f7ydgsqn]1.jpg[/attachment:f7ydgsqn][attachment=0:f7ydgsqn]2.jpg[/attachment:f7ydgsqn][attachment=2:f7ydgsqn]12.png[/attachment:f7ydgsqn]

----------


## bbarda

Apskaties sadaļā ;Meklē produktu;Svarka regulēšana.Stipri vienkāršaka shēma.

----------


## Mosfet

Bbardas ieteiktai shēmai dažu pretestību vērtības ir  nekorektas.  ::  Vai tā ir kļūda?

----------


## arturiks18

Paldies! Tas pēdējais variants ar elektronisko vadibu izskataas tiiri reaals! Bus jaieceko latgalite vai kur citur jaizrok tie TL171-250 tiristori divi gabali divas B200 diodes jau man ir un pārējos sīkumus ceru izrakt kautkur maajaas. šitais variants riktīgi atvieglo visu to pasākumu nevajadzēs neko pārtīt un taisīt izvadus vienīgi jauztin tas vadības strāvas tinums ar tiem 40v un lieta darīt pagaidām atstāšu sekundārajā 24v jo cik sapratu priekš 0.8 stieples un plānajiem bleķiem būtu jāpietiek....Kur šajā shēmā būtu labāk likt kādu releju vai kā savādāk realizēt no vadības plates to kad ieslēgt un izslēgt strāvu uz stiepli?

----------


## MartinsDz

Stiepli raustīt cauri releju savukārt strāvu aiztaisot tirekļus ciet- tobiš ja nekļūdos ar vienkāršu releiju atslēdz C1 (tas jāpaeksperimentē) ā un vel neaizmirsti ka obligāta prasība ir pēc iespējas RESNĀKA drosele ka nodrošinās tīru līdzstrāvu. 
vien vārd sakot paeksperimentē jo nocepties itkā nekas nevar.  ::

----------


## arturiks18

Paldies! Būs jāpastrādā! Droselei jau šodein vadu nopirku vel tik buus ar dzelziem jāpastrādā jo ir pilna kaste ar plāksnēm no kā ir jāsabūvē serde.

----------


## bbarda

Pusautomātam tev tās shēmas nederēs,tikai priekš svarkas,ar 24v nez vai tev sanāks plānu bleķi metināt ja nu vienīgi punktojot.Pusautomātam shēmu ieteikt nevaru,Latgalītē vari paintresēties.Tad vel par tām pretestībām kas shēmā teikts kā nekorektas-neierakstīju ka jāpielasa.

----------


## MartinsDz

A kāpēc nederēs? 
jāatzīst pats nevienu pusautomātu neesmu palaidis ar šo šhēmiņu (ar citām gan), bet pēc visa spriežot kāpēc viņš varētu nestrādāt?
Un starp citu 24v ir labs spriegums jo ir tāda lieta kā VA raksturlīkne.
Loka VA raksturlīkne
[attachment=1:3ouhz7nu]11.GIF[/attachment:3ouhz7nu]
Ideāla VA raksturlīkne kādi būtu jāizskatās

----------


## bbarda

> A kāpēc nederēs? 
> jāatzīst pats nevienu pusautomātu neesmu palaidis ar šo šhēmiņu (ar citām gan), bet pēc visa spriežot kāpēc viņš varētu nestrādāt?
> Un starp citu 24v ir labs spriegums jo ir tāda lieta kā VA raksturlīkne.
> Loka VA raksturlīkne
> [attachment=1:3v22rc25]11.GIF[/attachment:3v22rc25]
> Ideāla VA raksturlīkne kādi būtu jāizskatās


 Stādās tikai ne visai ērti būs ar viņu strādāt,24v ir pietiekami virs 2mm bieziem dzelžiem,ideālākais variants ja strāvu var regulēt robežā no 16-40 v.tiristoru vadība pusautomātam nav vajadzīga tikai nevajadzīgi sarežģī,vienkāršāk trafam pāris izvadus primārajam ietīt.Par droseli gan nebūs taisnība ka jo resnāka jo labāka,vienfāzniekam drosele jāpieskaņo būs trafam lai dabūtu loka stabilitāti,nav nopietna aršana ja drāts ik pa brīžam iedur metālā.Ja ir iespējas un vēlēšanās tad varam sarunāt saskrieties pie manis un vari nopētīt pastaisītu pusautomātu.Par diodēm-vecās psrs diodes vari uzkarināt uz nagliņas,lieli strāvas zudumi,par to jau iepriekš ir bijusi runa.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Par diodēm-vecās psrs diodes vari uzkarināt uz nagliņas,lieli strāvas zudumi,par to jau iepriekš ir bijusi runa.""

WoW!!! Kas tad tas?? Pidod bet ie\priekš neesu pamanījis, un tas man nav traucējis daudzās konstrukcijās tās visnotaļ sekmīgi pielietot. Piemēram 300 A zaļajām diodēm tikko samērīju, pie līdzstrāvas režīmiem I(F)=300 A un I(R)=20 mA. Kur te zudumi??
Labi, lielas jau ir tās govju sitamās kulakdiodes, može tīkla frekvenci nevelk?? Tāpēc saslēdzu Greca tiltā, piešauju pie 24 V 50 Hz neslogotu (gali vaļā) un tukšgaitas strāva maiņstrāvas pusē man samērās 65 mA. Nu i čošš?? Jo 0,065 A*24 V= 1.5 W Kas gan ir pusotrs Vats pret tiem kilovatiem ko šamās taisngriež??

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja ieķibina starp masu un dzelzi resno 300A govju sitamo  ::  diodi uz pamēra spriegumu metināšanas laikā, tad pie100A savi 0.8V uz viņu krīt gan. 80W x4 prasta tilta un x2 dalīta tinuma varianatā. Nedomāju gan, ka ir kādas diodes, uz kuram ir daudz mazāk.
EDIT! Skatīt labojumu.

----------


## bbarda

Neņemšos neko apstrīdēt,tikai esiet tik laipni un izklāstiet tādu lietu-man paštaisītam aparātam sākumā ar stāveja iekšā zaļās diodes un ciparu ekrāns aparātam rādīja metināšanas laikā 160A,kad dabūju jaunu orģinālu diožu tiltiņu ,metinot ekrānā parādījās jau 200A.Kāds būtu izskaidrojums???

----------


## Raimonds1

Diode ir arī pretestiba caurlaides virzienā. Cita lielāka, cita mazāka. 0,1omu pretestība pie 200A apēdīs citu jaudu, nekā 0,05omu pretestība.

----------


## bbarda

Būvejot aparātu var protams daudz ko neņemt vērā,gāzt iekšā aparātā var daudz ko protams ja ir vienalga vai viņš metina vai sprakšķina vai vari mierīgi bez lielas piepūles nest vai ar traktoru aizvilkt,vai tehniskie parametri ir maksimāli izspiesti vai strādā ar novirzēm+-10.Tā protams ir gan gaumes lieta gan zināšanu pietiekamība un pieejamība.Tapec būvētājs pats izvēlēsies vai pievērst tādām niansēm uzmanību vai ne.Tas ir tas pats nabags kurš izdvesa tos 200A

----------


## Raimonds1

Protams. Izmēri sprieguma kritumu kaut uz masas vada. Arī to var likt dažādu. Tāpat  spriegumu tīklā - var kompensēt un var nekompensēt.

----------


## arturiks18

Atkal pieķēros saviem dzelziem visu sameeriju sarēķināju un rezultātā secināju ka manam trafam ir primārajā ap 350 vijumu vada ar D=2mm,bez jebkādiem izvadiem, un sekundārajā pagaidām 23 vijumi un dod laukā 14V un doma ir tīt līdz 30V, bet tad trafs būs pilns. Ko lai dara ar sprieguma regulēšanu? Pasam bija doma lodēt izvadus sekundārajā ik pa 2V un likt jaudīgu slēdzi, bet tas neizklausās diez ko labi. Vai kāds var ko ieteikt ko lai dara? Vai var ko darīt ar primāro un kāds tad būtu minimālais vada daudzums ko tin lai varētu pieslēgt pie 220v un tad tītu tālāk mazākam izejas spriegumam. 
Un vel atradu palielu reostatu bez pielietojuma.

----------


## Raimonds1

Sanāca kļūda. Tā diode starp masu un dzelzi taču dabū abus pusperiodus un tad nokritina spriegumu par 0.8 voltiem. Taisngrieža diode dabū tikai 1 pusperiodu.

----------


## koijotz

Sveicināti kungi!
Palasīju iepriekšējos postus un sapratu , ka nu esmu nonācis pie īstajiem speciem!
Tad nu izstāstīšu savu sāpi....

Jau labu laiku lietoju kautkādu antīku vācu ražojuma 220V pusautomātu.darbojās vnk ideāli!tagad nu ir pienācis tas brīdis,kad jamo ir ķērušas sirdsklauves... Respektīvi - viņš karst! Var metināt apm 5min līdz viņš uzsilst, tad sāk spļaudīties un vairs nemetina... Defekts parādijās pakāpeniski! Vispirms viņš uzkarsa pēc kādām 20 min darba, tad arvien ātrāk un ātrāk...
No sākuma domāju, ka vaina dzesēšanas ventilatoriņā - viņš tur tāds smieklīgu izmēru bija.... Tā vietā iemetināju korpusā atveri un pieslēdzu riktīgu viesuli! No sākuma līdzēja, bet tad vaina atkal parādijās un progresēja.. Tātad - jākonstatē, ka kautkas cits ir aizsvilināts....  Biju aizvedis uz vienu kantori remontā - jamie man teica, ka šito lūzni neesot vērts labot - esot jāpērk cits! Pie viņiem arī paņēmu kautkādu .ķīnīzeri - atvedot mājā un pamēģinot - konstatēju, ka mans aizkurinātais, vecais lūznis metina n-tās reizes labāk par to jauno! Ne viņu var normāli saregulēt, ne smuku šuvīti uztaisīt.... Ar lielu lamāšanos tik paņēma atpakaļ un naudu atgrieza.... Par cik aiz loga krīze - tad atļauties niknu verķi par 4-5 soķiem LS nevaru....
Moš kādi ieteikumi - kā manu veco labo verķi atrestaurēt? Moš kāds var līdzēt, vai arī ieteikt kādu labu meistaru , kam darbiņu piespēlēt.... Pašam itkā rokas aug no pareizās vietas, bet zināšanu šajā jomā - tuvu nullēi...

----------


## efi

> Sveicināti kungi!
> Palasīju iepriekšējos postus un sapratu , ka nu esmu nonācis pie īstajiem speciem!
> Tad nu izstāstīšu savu sāpi....
> 
> Jau labu laiku lietoju kautkādu antīku vācu ražojuma 220V pusautomātu.darbojās vnk ideāli!tagad nu ir pienācis tas brīdis,kad jamo ir ķērušas sirdsklauves... Respektīvi - viņš karst! Var metināt apm 5min līdz viņš uzsilst, tad sāk spļaudīties un vairs nemetina... Defekts parādijās pakāpeniski! Vispirms viņš uzkarsa pēc kādām 20 min darba, tad arvien ātrāk un ātrāk...


 Laikam pienācis laiks mainīt kondensātoru, būtu labi kāda iekšu bilde.

----------


## bbarda

Kas tieši silst???

----------


## koijotz

ja tā godīgi - nemaz nezinu kas silst pirmais....  parasti , kad jau vairs nemetina - viss tur iekšā ir stipri silts!
šodien atvēršu to kasti, un  pametināšu ar vaļēju, noskaidrošu - kas silst pirmais.... 
Man tāda aizdoma, ka  trafs...  

tuvākajās brīvdienās nobildēšu ķidas, lai ir saprotams par ko iet runa! 
Uzreiz gan man jāatvainojas par savām zināšanām šai jomā..... Nekad agrāk nav bijusi darīšāna ar elektribu....
Ar sacīkšu motoriem esmu uz Tu, bet šajā jomā pilnīgs profāns....
Tranzistoru vai diodi no kondensatora atšķirt un nomainīt mācēšu, bet visticamāk , ka tā arī ir manu spēju robeža...

----------


## koijotz

tā, eksperiments ir veikts! Pametināju apmēram 5 min. Pārsvarā - vienlaidus šuvi, ar nelieliem pārtraukumiem.
Trafa tinumi uzsiluši līdz kādiem 30 grādiem - mēreni silti...
A diožu bloks stipri silts! Roku nevar virsū turēt... grādi 60-70 varētu būt...

Vispār - arī uz trafa tinumiem var redzēt kušanas sekas, neskatoties uz to, ka pie tinumu virsējās kārtas ir uzlīmēts temperatūras devējs, kas atslēdz aparātu  - ja trafs ir pārāk uzsilis...

kur meklējams tas kondensators - to gan tā arī nesapratu.....

----------


## efi

> Sveicināti 
> 
> Jau labu laiku lietoju kautkādu antīku vācu ražojuma 220V pusautomātu.


 No cik fāzēm barojās Jūsu pusautomāts?

----------


## Obsis

Aizdomas uz gigantisku noplūdes strāvu (skvoznije toki) kādā no diodēm, kas izraisa sislšanu, un kad uzsilis tad loģiski noplūde un silšana daudzkāršojas. Testēšana ar testeri I(R) virzienā, vai kāda jūtami neatšķiras. Ja atšķiras, nomainīt. Trafam 30 grādi ir norma.Bet kušana????? kā tas iespējams?
Cita starpā, vai diodēm nav paredzēta piespiedu ventilācija un ventilators iesprūdis no putekļiem un neeļļošanas?? Tas būtu vienkāršāks skaidrojums.
Un vēl, CIK grādu ir diodēm. līdz 60 ir pilnīgi normāli, bet virs 100 gan nedrīkst būt. Varbūt vienkārši termodatčiks nepareizi rāda.

----------


## koijotz

jau rakstiju - pusautomāts darbojas no 220V Vienfāzes....

tagad par pārējo - domāju - ka vainīgas diodes, vai kāda no viņām....
trafs tā arī vairāk par tiem grādiem 30 nesilst....  Diodes gan karst arvien vairāk!
 Var nedaudz sīkāk - kā viņas pareizi mērīt?
Jāatlodē un katrai atsevišķi jāmēra pretestība, uz vienu pusi pretestība būs stipri lielāka kā uz otru? 
Varbūt ir kādas precīzākas vērtības, cik omiem jābūt?

Acīmredzot tās kušanas pēdas uz trafa ir vēl no iepriekšējās dzīves... kamēr tas verķis ir pie manis - tik zvērīgi jamais nav karsēts! 
pārbaudiju to temp. devēju , kas uz trafa - viņš darbojas! uzsildot ar fēnu - pusautomāts atslēdzas.....
par to ventilatoru - kad oriģinālo nomainiju pret stipri jaudīgāku jams vēl bij vesels, bet karšana jau bij aktuāla!

----------


## bbarda

Diodēm mērot jarāda tikai vienā virzienā,ja kaut bišku laiž pretējā tad jāmaina nost.Par to trafa kušanu tas gan ir intresanti.iemet kādu bildi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Saliku vienu ar nepārtītu tora serdi

----------


## bbarda

Nofotgrāfē trafu,Kā ar termoaizsardzību??Pats es sakurināju jau trīs trafus,vienam dačiku uzliku uz tinumiem un par vēlu nostrādāja,otram drāts nokniebto galu ierāva pie tinumiem,trešajam dačiks bija izkritis.Tāds ieteikums pārejiem dačikus likt starp primāro un sekundāro un 80-90C dačiku.kamēr metināju aparātam paredzēto metāla  biezumu strādāja ok,ievajadzējās metināt biezu un sākās.izturēja no vienas līdz trīs stundām.

----------


## Raimonds1

termo aizsardzības nav. Ir laika shēmiņa.

----------


## bbarda

Secināju ka mājas darbnīcai nav vērts taisīt mazos aparātiņus,reti bet prasās savi 250A.pagaidām uzliktais trafs ar prasās pārtīt sekundāro uz kādiem 20 kvadrātiem ,stāv kādi 10.Priekš automašīnām ar 10 pilnīgi pietiek,lielākiem gan jau ir par īsu.

----------


## Obsis

bBarda: 
ki lūdzu, vai Tev nava znaja, kas ir PDG-160 vēderā. Nosprādzis motora vadības bloks ar trim platēm, apmēram divi duči 511 sērijas mikrenēm un trim simistoriem. Visu ko varēju patestēju, bet bez shēmas tur pats nelabais galvu nolauzīs. Može gribi kā haltūru, sataisīt?? Klients gan nav no bagātajiem, bet kaut kādu naudēnu atradīs. Man negribās tērēt nedēļu lai iebrauktu tik dīvainā un pilnīgi neloģiskā konstrukcijā.

----------


## bbarda

> bBarda: 
> ki lūdzu, vai Tev nava znaja, kas ir PDG-160 vēderā. Nosprādzis motora vadības bloks ar trim platēm, apmēram divi duči 511 sērijas mikrenēm un trim simistoriem. Visu ko varēju patestēju, bet bez shēmas tur pats nelabais galvu nolauzīs. Može gribi kā haltūru, sataisīt?? Klients gan nav no bagātajiem, bet kaut kādu naudēnu atradīs. Man negribās tērēt nedēļu lai iebrauktu tik dīvainā un pilnīgi neloģiskā konstrukcijā.


 Saki lūdz vai tas gadījumā nav leišu broļuku darinājums???Man šodien ienāca tāds KSP 3.Intresants eksemplārs bet iekšas samērā akurātas tikai drāts mehānisms tāds baiss.Par tevis minēto nemācēšu pateikt.Par haltūru,no kuras puses cilvēks?jo pats pagaidām esmu bez riteņiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

jā jā  Atsevisķs trafs un prasts pārslēdzis un viss.  ja grib pieregulēt metināšanas laikā - virknē dažu omu reostats.

----------


## Obsis

Rīga, Akmens tilta galā Pārdaugavā.
Krievija, ar Yandex pārmeklēšanu vispirms iesāku. Atradu tikai versiju, kas pilnīgi neatbilst reālajai uzbūvei.

----------


## Obsis

RE:Raimonds1
Nederēs, jo tas ir svešs aparāts ko tas zēns aizkāvis. 
Tā bija mana pirmā doma - strāvas stabilaizeris uz viena resnā IRF. Bet nekā, Motora kabelim puse iet uz tīklu, puse uz vadības bloka vienu pusi. Izlien caur plati un atgriežas uz Greca tiltu pamatblokā, no tilta atkal ielien citā platē, trīsreiz šujās no vienas plates uz otru un izbeidzas pie varenas gūzmas ar 511 sērijas traucējumnoturīgajām DTL loģiokām.... johaidī, lai stabilizētu strāvu štrunta 30W motorim... esmu vnk šokā par debilu konstruktora darbu, bet atkāpes no oriģināla ir vairāk kā nevēlamas. Tad nobrūk pilnīgi viss un noslēpt no saimnieka defektu neizdosies.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vestienas 2 ir remonta un šādu aparātu būves kantoris. Tur ir manīti stipri vēsturiski aparāti gan remontā, gan kā detaļu bāze. Vislabāk būtu minēto devaisu atpirkt, uzlabot un lietot.

Ātruma stabilizācija pati par sevi, ja tā nav sajūgta ar strāvas stabilizāciju vai ātruma pielāgošanos tīkla spriegumam metināšanas laikā (kas norāda uz metināšanai atdoto jaudu) - šāda ātruma stabilizācija ir apšaubāma.

Tukšgaitā palaižot stiepli 10 sekundes, samērot stieples garumu un sarēķinot ātrumu minūtē vai uz spoles uztītai stieplei sazīmējot garuma vienības un metinot - abos gadījos atkarībā no konstrukcijas (un/vai lokālā tīkla) dabū dažādus ciparus. Advancētākās sistēmās masas kabeli un plusa vadu pie stieples dīzes arī uztver kā silstošas un strāvu ierobežojošas pretestības un mēra īstā loka spriegumu (true arc voltage) - ar atsevišķiem vadiem no masas spailes un dīzes..

Būtībā tam ātrumam ne tik daudz jabūt precīzi tādam, kā paredzēts, bet gan visai šaurās robežās metināšanas jaudai jābūt atbilstošai izstumtās un lokā izkausējamās stieples daudzumam. Metināšanas ātrumu regulē pats metinātājs.

----------


## Obsis

Paldies par Vestienas ielas ideju. Nebiju zinājis.
Bet visas tās modernās ampelēšanās ar bezmaz datora kontrolētu strāvas un stieples regulēšanu ir klasiska overkillinga izpausme, alias konstruktora debīlisms. Vienīgais kas patiešām ir vajadzīgs, lai abi lielumi patvarīgi nefluktuē, kad potenciometrs ir iegrozīts, un nekas vairāk.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu pusautomātam par to varētu gandrīz piekrist, kad sākas TIg ar plānajiem materiāliem, rentgena kontrolēm, visiem alumīnijiem, nerusējošiem tēraudiem utt. tad gan vajag.  Tā apmēram - ir atbildīgas konstrukcijas un ne tik atbildīgas.

Jebkurā gadījumā labāk ir, ja nav nemitīgi ar metināšanas ātrumu jāpielāgojas, kādu padeves ātruma un jaudas kombināciju nu ir saregulējis tas aparāts.

----------


## bbarda

<<<Henriham>>>Mazo platiti vari nelikt iekšā,nav vajadzibas,tā ir domātatemperturas nostrādei(indikācija)Termo aizsardzibu vari ielikt lai atsledz palaideju K001.Ja sanaks tad noprecizešu atsevišķajam tinumam cik voltus dod ārā.Atsuti epastu. te nav īpaši salasāms.

----------


## heinrx

ok,tnx.

----------


## rezistors1

Runaajot par pusautomaatiem, reguleessana caur reostatu ir lloti laba lieta, lai dabuutu izeaalu ssuviiti, jo viens volts daudz ko noziimee. Maajaas pusautomaats ar lieljaudas Klakt,Klakt arii der !  :: 
Man piemeeram labaak pie sirds iet Kempi, kam reguleessanas iet caur reostatiem, ir pat briidis kad abas pogas var griest sinhroni .

----------


## bbarda

> Runaajot par pusautomaatiem, reguleessana caur reostatu ir lloti laba lieta, lai dabuutu izeaalu ssuviiti, jo viens volts daudz ko noziimee. Maajaas pusautomaats ar lieljaudas Klakt,Klakt arii der ! 
> Man piemeeram labaak pie sirds iet Kempi, kam reguleessanas iet caur reostatiem, ir pat briidis kad abas pogas var griest sinhroni .


 Intresanti kuram Kemppim tad regulešana ir caur reostatiem???Gadijumā nejauc ar leišu Kempas??

----------


## rezistors1

Paskat pats -  http://www.neotech-weld.com/mig2530.htm
Kompakts, jaudīgs, tikai dārgs.
Vai tad tie nav reostati ?
Leitis tas toč nav .

----------


## bbarda

Reostati tie gan nav.Aparāts ir invertors,viena poga ir drāts ātrumam,otra ja nemaldos ir metināšanas režīmi.Kempji nekad nav bijuši lēti pat transformātornieki.

----------


## rezistors1

> Reostati tie gan nav.Aparāts ir invertors,viena poga ir drāts ātrumam,otra ja nemaldos ir metināšanas režīmi.Kempji nekad nav bijuši lēti pat transformātornieki.


 Klakt tur arī nav, tad varbūt potencometri ?

----------


## rezistors1

Vartbūt kādam interesē, starpcitu labs saits par shēmu pareizību nemācēšu teikt .
Самодельный инверторный сварочный аппарат из деталей старых телевизоров
http://electro-shema.ru/samodelnyj-inve ... zorov.html

----------


## bbarda

> Runaajot par pusautomaatiem, reguleessana caur reostatu ir lloti laba lieta, lai dabuutu izeaalu ssuviiti, jo viens volts daudz ko noziimee. Maajaas pusautomaats ar lieljaudas Klakt,Klakt arii der ! 
> Man piemeeram labaak pie sirds iet Kempi, kam reguleessanas iet caur reostatiem, ir pat briidis kad abas pogas var griest sinhroni .


 Tas viens volts neko nemainīs,pieslēdz voltmetru un tad redzēsi kā skala lēkās metināšanas laikā,jo mazāks drāts ātrums jo vairāk voltus rādīs un pretēji.Ideālu šuvīti dabūsi ja būs piedzīts drāts ātrums.

----------


## rezistors1

> Runaajot par pusautomaatiem, reguleessana caur reostatu ir lloti laba lieta, lai dabuutu izeaalu ssuviiti, jo viens volts daudz ko noziimee. Maajaas pusautomaats ar lieljaudas Klakt,Klakt arii der ! 
> Man piemeeram labaak pie sirds iet Kempi, kam reguleessanas iet caur reostatiem, ir pat briidis kad abas pogas var griest sinhroni .
> 
> 
>  Tas viens volts neko nemainīs,pieslēdz voltmetru un tad redzēsi kā skala lēkās metināšanas laikā,jo mazāks drāts ātrums jo vairāk voltus rādīs un pretēji.Ideālu šuvīti dabūsi ja būs piedzīts drāts ātrums.


 Par to gan es nepiekritīšu, ja vienīgi atiņu metinot, nekas nemainās.
Bet ja vajag šuvi tādu un tikai tādu, kādas ir prasības uz caurkausējumu un pietam tādu, lai nebūtu jāslīpē kā negudram, tad pat ar vienu voltu var kaut ko mainīt.(atcīm redzami)Vismaz ar manis norādīto Kempi.
Tas ja gribās ideāli, ne tak kak popalo.  ::

----------


## bbarda

Lai nebutu sveša lieta tad tehniskajos normatīvos caurkausējums (pravars) nemaz nav pieļaujams,negribas kopēt kaudzi lapu lai tev aizsūtītu ko palasīt.

----------


## rezistors1

Gribi teikt, ka man muļķības mācija ?
Tad labāk ir uzdirst pa virsu ?
Par kursiem samaksāju 280 bez pvn.
Tapēc varu teikt, ka zinu, ko un kā vajag. Par to, ko nezinu nestrīdēšos.
Pirmam kārtam, bez caurkausējuma, nemaz nevar nolikt metinātāja kursus.
Otram kārtam ir prasības kuras ir jāievēro, lai šuve būtu izturīgāka par pamatmetālu.
Nelielīšos, bet varu sametināt gan rentgena pārbaudes izturēšanai, gan citām.

Rakstos dažādas muļķības raksta, pilnīgi bail pat lasīt.  ::

----------


## rezistors1

> Lai nebutu sveša lieta tad tehniskajos normatīvos caurkausējums (pravars) nemaz nav pieļaujams,negribas kopēt kaudzi lapu lai tev aizsūtītu ko palasīt.


 A kura gada ir tie tehniskie normatīvi ?

----------


## rezistors1

Varbūt kādam taisot Vienfāzīgo pusautomātu noder diožu bloks 130-200A
http://veikals.autostarts.lv/product_in ... cts_id=271

----------


## bbarda

> Gribi teikt, ka man muļķības mācija ?
> Tad labāk ir uzdirst pa virsu ?
> Par kursiem samaksāju 280 bez pvn.
> Tapēc varu teikt, ka zinu, ko un kā vajag. Par to, ko nezinu nestrīdēšos.
> Pirmam kārtam, bez caurkausējuma, nemaz nevar nolikt metinātāja kursus.
> Otram kārtam ir prasības kuras ir jāievēro, lai šuve būtu izturīgāka par pamatmetālu.
> Nelielīšos, bet varu sametināt gan rentgena pārbaudes izturēšanai, gan citām.
> 
> Rakstos dažādas muļķības raksta, pilnīgi bail pat lasīt.


 Tev kursus pasniedza Anatolijs Gvardins?Savulaik ir redzēts kā lidoja cauri uz ultraskaņu Micon,Vestas produkcija kuru metināja ilgadēji pieredzējuši veči.Par kādiem rakstiem un muļķībām tu domāji?

----------


## rezistors1

Rakstā bija rakstīts, ka jāeļļo stieple un rullīši ar ar tādu, kā Binzel Pūšamo.Var jav mēģināt, bet pats saproti, kas notiek ar lētajiem aparātiem.
Tad pēc tam lieks čakers, un ruļļi slīd nejēgā   ::  
Pasniedzējs Gunārs Evards "BUTS'

----------


## bbarda

Eļļot var tad ja var atļauties regulāri mainīt ručkai drāts kanālu,baigi ķēza ciet.Ea pats pirms piedziņas rulīša esmu uz drāts uzdūris paralona gabaliņu kurš slauka nost putekļus nost no drāts.Pats izmantoju Binzel ručku MB 15,laigan reizēm prasās pēc 25nieces.

----------


## Tārps

Eļļo parasti tikai tos aparātos, kur stiepli piedzen 2 rullīši. Ja viens, tad nē.
 "BUTS" ir viens vienīgs "samozvancu" kantoris. Jācer, ka kāds to aiztaisīs ciet.
  Tāda "caurdedzināšana" ir aizvēsturiska sliņķu padarīšana. Normāli tādu paņēmienu pielieto vienīgi ekstremālos remontu gadījumos, kad ierobežota piekļuve. 
Normāli Eiropas standarti paredz "ieslīpēšanu", tas ir sadurmalu noslīpēšanu (parasti 45 grādu leņķī). Tas nebūt nav nekas jauns, jo arī metinot ar elektrodiem tā jādara un tad piepilda izveidoto telpu, vienlaikus sakausējot ar sānu malām. Šuves izvirzīšanās ārpus pamatmateriāla pieļaujama ļoti neliela (daudzos gadījumos nemaz). Mūsdienu tehnoloģijas ( pielietojot šļakatu pretpielipšanas līdzekļus) neparedz metināto vietu slīpēšanu un špahtelēšanu, bet gan tūlītēju krāsošanu ar pulver vai ūdens krāsām.

----------


## rezistors1

Neteikšu viss tā, daudz ko iemācija.
Tieši tā un ja nemāki caurkausēt, tad jautājums, kā tu labi vari sametināt cauruli, kurai ļoti labi jāturās, piemēram tagad metinu sastatnes.
Kas būs, ja 20 m augstumā kaut kas atdalīsies   ::  
Jābūt ir ideāli, pietam pats vel montēju tās ...

----------


## rezistors1

Bieži vien daudzi saka ka ar pusautomātu var metināt piemēram 10mm dzelzi, tad jautājums, kā to saprast ?
Var jau, bet tad tak vajag uztaisīt tā saucamo degunu vai pritupļeņije tajos 45 grādos.
Galu galā var tak arī biezāku, tikai jāsilda ar autogēnu un jāizdara iepriekš minētais ar nenormāli daudz šuvēm.  ::  
Kādam nolūkam eļļot, labāk to nedarīt, lai vieglāk būtu iztīrīt .

----------


## bbarda

Ar pravaru metinātas stalažas var pārlūzt tieši blakus metinājuma šuvei.Tārps jau pietiekami saprotami jau aprakstīja biezo metālu metināšanu,tas tā arī ir.

----------


## bbarda

> Bieži vien daudzi saka ka ar pusautomātu var metināt piemēram 10mm dzelzi, tad jautājums, kā to saprast ?
> Var jau, bet tad tak vajag uztaisīt tā saucamo degunu vai pritupļeņije tajos 45 grādos.
> Galu galā var tak arī biezāku, tikai jāsilda ar autogēnu un jāizdara iepriekš minētais ar nenormāli daudz šuvēm.  
> Kādam nolūkam eļļot, labāk to nedarīt, lai vieglāk būtu iztīrīt .


 Ar autogēnu biezo silda lai šuvēs nerastos atdziestot plaisas.

----------


## m30

labdien man ir tāds jautājums: Vai ir iespējams no MMA/TIG aparāta uztaisīt MIG/MAG metināmo aparātu. Vakar mēriju ka MMA režīmā uz galiem ir 80V, bet sākot metināt spriegums nokrīt līdz 18..40 Voltiem atkarībā no tā cik es pietuvinu elektrodu netināmajam materiālam, respektīvi cik garš ir loks!

----------


## KurBads

Sveiki,

Vēlos iegādāties puslīdz labu MIG pusautomātu, ar ko varētu atrestaurēt 45 gadīgu autiņu.
Tos 150-200 Ls dažādos ķīniešu brīnumus laikam neesmu gatavs pirkt. 
Cik pašlaik esmu sasmēlies gudrības, tad jāņem 3-fāzīgais aparāts ar pēc iespējas zemu apakšējo strāvas stiprumu, ar pēc iespējas vairāk strāvas stipruma režīmiem. Laikas pirmais puslīdz sakarīgais aparāts varētu būt latviešu ražotais Magma 200. Būtu gatavs pirkt arī lietotu, ja būtu labs aparāts par labu cenu (200-300 Ls).

Vai kādam ir kādi ieteikumi - ko un kur meklēt?

Paldies!

----------


## bbarda

Vari pazvanīt un paintresēties  vajadzētu būt puslīdz normālam                          http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/construction...ic/bbmmic.html

----------


## KurBads

Paldies, šito laikam iekš ss.lv redzēju, bet kaut kāds (varbūt maldīgs) priekšstats izveidojies, ka visi šie ss.lv produkti nav nopietni aparāti, bet pamatā lēti ķīniešu pļekātāji, ar kuriem būs vairāk spļaudīšanās nekā metināšanas. Teksts "jauns pusautomāts no Vācijas" ir visiem MIGiem iekš ss.lv - kāpēc no Vācijas? Vai no citurienes neved? Tie taču nav Vācijā ražoti aparāti, bet gan kaut kur Ķīnā. Manās acīs šie ss.lv aparāti ir kaut kādi noname izstrādājumi ar lētām novelcenēm. Nu kaut vai produkti ar ģeniālo brandu "profisional SWISS"  ::  

Vai tomēr tas pats Magma 200 lietots nebūs krietni labāks par šādu "no Vācijas"?

Paldies!

----------


## bbarda

It kā vajadzētu būt normālam,cik sapratu tad tas ir invertors,vienīgi cena aizdomīgi zema.Lielai daļai vietējo ražojumu ir sūdīga elektronika,vienfāznieki arī metina ne sliktāk kā trīsfāznieki,ja šaubies tad brauc ciemos un pārliecināšu kā pats apgreidoju telvinu 195to.

----------


## KurBads

esmu pilnīgi glups elektrības lietās - vai invertora tehnoloģija metināšanas parametrus pietuvina 3-fāzniekam, kur loki pārklājas un strāva ir vienmērīgāka?

ciemos, labprāt - kur un kad? Šodien esmu nolēmis apskatīt vienu lietotu Plazmatech ražotu Magma 200 aparātu. Ja nebūšu paņēmis un pielicis punktu izpētei, tad būtu interesanti parunāties un pasmelties vēl kādas gudrības.

vai gribi teikt, ka nav vajadzīgs iespringt uz pus-profesionālu/profesionālu 3-fāznieku un var tāpat darboties ar lētā gala ķīnīzeri (īpaši, ja tam veikti kādi uzlabojumi)?

----------


## AndrisZ

> vai invertora tehnoloģija metināšanas parametrus pietuvina 3-fāzniekam, kur loki pārklājas un strāva ir vienmērīgāka?


 Par strāvas vienmērību vari nesatraukties. 3fāzniekam tā ir daudz nevienmērīgāka nekā normālam invertoram.

----------


## KurBads

euuu ... nu gan man sāk šķobīties tās pozīcijas. Biju jau baigi ieciklējies uz 3-fāzīgo Magma 200 http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/construction...ic/bbfidl.html 
Vai kāds var pateikt argumentus, lai atturētu no šāda aparāta iegādes par labu kaut kam citam, kaut vai tam pašam augstākredzamajam "vācu"(ķīniešu) invertoram?

----------


## AndrisZ

Trīsfāzīgais invertors šķiet labāks. Man briesmīgi nepatīk pāri par 6 kW (30 A) no vienas fāzes pumpēt ārā.

----------


## bbarda

> Sveiki,
> 
> Vēlos iegādāties puslīdz labu MIG pusautomātu, ar ko varētu atrestaurēt 45 gadīgu autiņu.
> Tos 150-200 Ls dažādos ķīniešu brīnumus laikam neesmu gatavs pirkt. 
> Cik pašlaik esmu sasmēlies gudrības, tad jāņem 3-fāzīgais aparāts ar pēc iespējas zemu apakšējo strāvas stiprumu, ar pēc iespējas vairāk strāvas stipruma režīmiem. Laikas pirmais puslīdz sakarīgais aparāts varētu būt latviešu ražotais Magma 200. Būtu gatavs pirkt arī lietotu, ja būtu labs aparāts par labu cenu (200-300 Ls).
> 
> Vai kādam ir kādi ieteikumi - ko un kur meklēt?
> 
> Paldies!


 Atbildot uz tavu jautājumu tev ieteiktu bet tev budžets to neatļaus.  http://iwe.lv/lv/produkti/category/m...ct/minarc-mig/

----------


## KurBads

> Atbildot uz tavu jautājumu tev ieteiktu bet tev budžets to neatļaus.  http://iwe.lv/lv/produkti/category/m...ct/minarc-mig/


 droši jau vien, ka labs, bet cenu laikam nav nemaz jēgas noskaidrot ... nu ja kaut kāds baigi labais aparāts patrāpītos, tad varētu līdz kādiem 350-380 Ls atvēlēt, bet tā tomēr gribu iekļauties 200-300 Ls.

Šodien apskatīju lietoto Magma 200 - biju iedomajies, ka tas ir 3-fāznieks, jo viņi principā tikai tādus tos Magma aparātus taisa, tomēr šis izrādījās kaut kāds specpasūtījums - 1-fāzes transformators ar atsevišķi stāvošu padeves mehānismu. Ņemot vērā, ka joprojām esmu ieciklējies uz 3-fāznieku un par 1-fāznieka trūkumiem MIGu meistars man bija sastāstījis, tad laikam šitam variantam atmetīšu ar roku tādēļ, ka ir 1-fāzes transformators (nezinu, varbūt ir varianti viņu vienkārši apgreidot uz 3-fāzēm).

Vēl ir pieejams lietos lietuviešu Viriteka 3-fāznieks, kas ļoti labi metinot, bet mani atturēja milzīgie gabarīti (uz riteņiem, smags un liels). 

Invertori laikam skaitās sarežģītāki/trauslāki etc., tāpēc šķiet, ka labāk izvēlēties parastu transformatora tipa 3-fāzu MIGu.

----------


## bbarda

Kurbads kur dzīvo?Pametīšu tev savas kordinātes privātajās ziņās.Es jau rakstīju ka vienfāznieks dara to pašu ko trīsfāznieks.Cenu manis minētajam vari neskaidrot ,tuvu štukai.200A pusautomātu mašīnas metināšanai točna nevajag.No lētajiem Telviniem visi ir jāapgreido.

----------


## KurBads

uuu ... varbūt vēl kādam ir ieteikumi kur un kādu MIGu meklēt. Gribu iekļauties 200-300 Ls, bet negribu ņemt lētos ss.lv piedāvātos ķīniešu aparātus.
Vai kādam ir personīga pieredze, komentāri par Magma 200?
Kas no šiem būtu ņemams? http://veikals.autostarts.lv/index.php?cPath=31&osCsid=06gtss4rfh5u75ige772t3jhipstd14p
Un cik nopietns un/vai labāks par lētāko 1-fāznieku ir šāds aparāts? http://veikals.autostarts.lv/product...roducts_id=372

----------


## heinrx

Varmig lēto galu neieteiktu,esmu metinājis ar 1700 un 1600 modeli abi likās nu ļoti vāji,piedevām varmig 1600 modelis regulāri pārkarsa metinot pēdējās divās pozīcijās,bet pirmajās divās vispār slikti metināja.neesmu drošs bet tas magma 200 kurš ss;a stāv liekas ka arī varētu būt sakarīgākais tavā pirktspējā.

----------


## KurBads

OK, paldies par komentāru.

Vai Varmig 190 jau būtu nopietns švirkstināmais?
Un vai aparāts, kam var ieslēgt 1-f 220 V vai 2-f 400 V būs tik pat ņiprs kā 3-fāzīgais? Magmas ražotāji teica, ka tas šā vai tā paliek 1-fāzes aparāts ...

Un Magma 200 1-fāzīgais par šādu naudu būs labs vai tomēr par to pašu naudu (240-260 Ls) labāk ņemt Magma 200 3-fāzu vai Viriteka 3-fāzu 150A aparātu, ja pieejami? Man tās 3-fāzes tagad prātu čakarē ...




> Varmig lēto galu neieteiktu,esmu metinājis ar 1700 un 1600 modeli abi likās nu ļoti vāji,piedevām varmig 1600 modelis regulāri pārkarsa metinot pēdējās divās pozīcijās,bet pirmajās divās vispār slikti metināja.neesmu drošs bet tas magma 200 kurš ss;a stāv liekas ka arī varētu būt sakarīgākais tavā pirktspējā.

----------


## heinrx

nezinu gan,ja Līnija ir pietiekami laba ,tad arī labs vienfāzīgais ir ok,mājās tiek izmantots elektra bekum 160/30,un pat vienā fāzē ir ok,savukārt iepriekšējā dzivesvietā sūdīgās strāvas dēļ nebija iespējams normāli metināt,iespējams ar trīsfāzīgo tas būtu mazāk jūtams.viens viriteka aparāts darbā ir,metina labi.

----------


## KurBads

es domāju, ka man strāvas padevei vajadzētu būt OK, jo līnijas jaunas ...
Tad ko izvēlēties - vienfāzīgu lētā gala Varmig, 1f/2f Varmig, lietotu 1f Magma vai lietotu 3f Magma?




> nezinu gan,ja Līnija ir pietiekami laba ,tad arī labs vienfāzīgais ir ok,mājās tiek izmantots elektra bekum 160/30,un pat vienā fāzē ir ok,savukārt iepriekšējā dzivesvietā sūdīgās strāvas dēļ nebija iespējams normāli metināt,iespējams ar trīsfāzīgo tas būtu mazāk jūtams.viens viriteka aparāts darbā ir,metina labi.

----------


## heinrx

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/construction/tools-and-technics/tool-machines-machinery-equipment/weldings-gas/bbdjgd.html
šāds arī ir promēts,bet Viriteka patika labāk,kaut arī vājāks.
darbā esošais megatroniks septiņu gadu laikā divas reizes ir pabijis remontā tieši vadības plates defekta dēļ,bet ļoti iespējams ka tādēļ kad viņu izmanto visi kam nav slinkums,un neviens neskatās kāda dīze,vai muštuks nav aizaudzis,hz,bet nu aparāts diezgan zolīds man šķiet,par decamigu(arī viens darbā ir) toč labāks
bet domāju ka izlemt ko iegādāties vajag tev pašam,aizbraukt uz vietas un iztestēt.Es personīgi ņemtu vai nu Viriteka,vai nu megatroniku,atkarībā cik līdzekļi ļauj
Ja kas mani ieteikumi ir balstīti tikai uz manu necilo metināšanas pieredzi(neesmu metinātājs,vienkārši laiku pa laikam sanāk paākstīties ar metināmo) un subjektīvajām izjūtām.

----------


## heinrx

kādas jūsu domas par šo stieples padeves vadības shēmu?
nepatīk tas ka apgriezienu stabilizācijas te laikam nav un pieļauju ka shēmu verētu piemeklēt uz jaunākas un šim mērķim paredzētas mikroshēmas bāzes,ja kādam ir gadījies iečekot kādu labāku variantu ,vai var norādīt virzienu kurā rakt labprāt jūs uzklausīšu.personīgi man šajā shēmā nepatīk ka dzinēja bremzēšanas laikā vis drīzāk ar laiku apdegs kolektors un releja kontakti.hz

----------


## kaspich

sheema pilniigs meesls - [sheemas] autors mudaks. 
es centos buut ljoti maigs  ::

----------


## heinrx

nu ja mēls ,tad mēsls,neko darīt,meklēšu ko citu :: lai gan man ar to meklēšanu ne īpaši labi padodas ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, es iipashi lielas ceriibas uz kaa sakariiga atrashanu neliktu. iznjemot te vienu paarmudriitu variantu [kas pasen paviideeja, arii ar savam diivainiibaam], visi prastie risinaajumi ir iesaaceeju murgi pa teemu, un normaali lietojamas nav.

----------


## heinrx

ru internetā pārsvarā dominē manis pāris postus iepriekš izlitā shēma,kā nr.2 iet visādi tiristoru regulatori.Kaspičš tu laikam domāji par to pārmudrīto šo shēmu-
kā vēl plašāk izmantoto var pieminēt-
pa lielam tas arī ir viss visas pārējās lielākoties laikam ir šo shēmu atvasinājumi,vai arī galīgi nepiemērotas.hz.jāsēž jāgaida,jāmeklē ,kaut kad jau būtu jāparādās kam jaunam ::

----------


## kaspich

nee, taa paarmudriitaa bija uz ntajiem OPeriem. shiis abas kaut kaadi trollji ziimeejushi  :: 

es gan taa iisti nesaprotu - ir kaads pamats cereet uz profesionaalu sheemu specifiskaa nozaree [bez maksas]? man skjiet, ka nee. man gribeetos domaat, ka profi seezh konstruktoru kantoros [kaut taas, kas redzeetas, remonteetas agraakaa jauniibaa - ir lidziigaa limenii ka shie murgi..]..

----------


## heinrx

ja būtu iespēja normālā ciparā iegūt gatavu produtu es te neceptos,bet tādas nav(vismaz es tādu pagaidām neredzu),kaut kas līdzīgs kā pēdējā manis norādītā tirgojās te pat veikalos par 14Ls,cerams ka neko nesajaucu,normāla vadības plate,kādu man te bij BBārda piespēlējis ap 150Ls,originālā mana elektra becuma plate 80Ls,arī primitīvs veidojums uz 555 bāzes kurš piedevām strādāja nestabīli un ,paldies dievam ,beidzot tomēr galīgi nomira .Nedomāju ka tas ir tā vērts.
starp citu liels paldies bbardam viņa plate patiešām savu darbu veic ekselenti,diemžēl tāda līmeņa izstrādājumu bez shēmas es neņemtos kopēt.
bet lai vai kā,kad sanāks vairāk brīva laika nāksies vien apbrakuāt kādus remonta kantorus cerībā iepirkt jau gatavu izstrādājumu.

----------


## kaspich

nu jaa. izdaram secinaajumus. kaut kas ap 80 LVL, normaals ap 150 LVL..
kas tur par sheemu bbaardam bija? taa ar to milzumu detalju?

----------


## heinrx

aha,bet nu principā papētot tur ir pēris LM224N, pāris BT152,pāris TIP35C,bdx33c,TIC216M,pāris BSX46-16,un čupa ar pārēj;am detaļām,principā nekā specifiska un viss dabūjams te pat elfā,sāku jau apsvērt iespēju pārzīmēt plati ::  bet nu hz,nez vai tas čakars atmaksājas.

----------


## bbarda

Nečakarējies,kad kāds no taviem cilvēkiem būs tuvumā iedošu remontējamu tādu pašu plati,amputēti V29,V31,V32,3gab.diodes un abi štekeri.un vel jāsamaina abas mikrenes Lm224N,Lm239N.Kaspich nebūs gluži taisnība jo par 80Ls jau ir dabūjama Bester501 vadības plate izmēros 76x119mm.

----------


## heinrx

Paldies,tas jau ir reāls variants ,došu ziņu.

----------


## KurBads

uuu ... joprojām neesmu iegādājies MIGu, joprojām uzklausu padomus  :: 
pašlaik apsveru lietotu Viriteka vai lietotu Magma 200 (abi trīsfāznieki) par ~ 250 Ls.

----------

